# our good news



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

HI girls  well got more good news here to tell you all     our s-worker has told us that the baby's s-worker is happy for ---- to go to matching panel ,yeppie and only us to the panel yeppie ... but the s-worker and the baby s-worker will have to come out before panel and read the e form. first. the they will tell us of a date for panel. hope not to long now can not wait to see our little girl ..  were just staring to think what we would like to do with our girls room.. I'm excited  now been looking at wallpaper there is some lovey paper out there in wallpaperland in there book. and need to get the cot on order .. must go it late now not sleeping much or hubby ( thinking ) about her all the time..
hope you are OK and doing well with adoption ... good luck girls xx xx


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow - way to go!!  that's excellent news    

ooooooohhh wallpaper choosing, wow I love that bit!!

T x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations molly & DH! 

You've waited a long time to finally find out your going to panel & your journey of happiness starts now, good luck!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Molly - what fabdabbydozzeee news!!!!!!!!!! YIPPEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jayne B (Feb 2, 2004)

I am over the moon for you - have fun choosing all the stuff for your Daughter!    

love Jayne


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Way-hay!!!!!! Molly and dh I am delighted to hear your news, you are a family!!!!
I'm sure you are both sooo excited what a great excuse to have a sleepness night. You will probably not be able to concentrate on anything.

   

LOL Keli


----------



## kizzie (Jun 2, 2005)

Congratulations Molly     

Hope everything goes through really quickly for you !!!!

Kizziexx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Excellent news Molly    

pam xx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

That's excellent news molly. 

who knows, maybe we'll be matching panel buddies!!

xxxruthie


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Molly,
How wonderful you must be over the moon. Can you tell us approx how old she is?
Love Jillx
PS This gives us all hope!!!!!


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Great news Molly and about time to.

Enjoy planning the welcome for your little girl

Karen x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats! Molly and dh xxx


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi girls .. i can tell you little girl is only 10 months old. we did find out at Xmas about her...but can not say to much. i do hope we can be buddies at panel yessss. after a long slog of ivf of 8 years. with only 2 try at negs--.
i must say tho it is better than ivf the stress. but gutted ivf did not work for us.. for me any way i can stop ruining at 7am each day i was a wreck. i feel now the weight has lifted of my shoulders. and our relationship is a hole lot better , we did not slip up we got married as most of you know. i did not think for one it relay would happen to me to have a baby with ivf of adoption. think of your dreams girls it can and you make them happen.. take care and i will post as soon as i find out anything...and thank you for allyour lovey messages...take care


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

congratulations Molly, all the very very best
Love
WelshyXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Congratulations​Sooooo unbelieveably happy for you  

magenta xx

PS - to get a baby at only 10months is wonderful.....so pleased (and it gives me a little more hope of a baby when we get to matching too).


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

well the joys of doing babys room. im sharted just been runnign around all day . the floor ( WOOD ) is donw now and hubbys is putting the border down. near the edges  it has animails on it . its lovlely . but i need to go and do more painting. this is only stage 1.
i could sleep for a week.
going to have a good read in bed later, im on  kate prices jordans book it good. sad or what me   
what you all reading at the mo.. take care molly xx xx


----------



## joanneschild (Jan 19, 2006)

well done Molly, glad to hear yur good news. Enjoy your rest with your book, i've read it, love a bit of goss!! just reading holiday brochures at the mo.
 hope everything goes quickly for you all 
love joannexx


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

jo where you going on hoilday.
were of next year to florida for 3 weeks . we went for out honeymoon last aug. but can not wait to go away. a trip to the local shop would be good at the moment. its going to snow tomorow. but a little snow and thats it me not going any where as we get well snowed in..


----------



## joanneschild (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Molly,
We are getting married in September at the end of the month. We are looking to go to the Algarve, not too long on the plane and still warm. We will be going the begining of Oct so need a bit of warmth, we also have 8 year old son so need somewhere with plenty of family stuff. We have been told dolphins swim around the coast so hopefully get a glimps of them. 
It never snowed here today, might aswell have done we watched the kids play footy for an hour. Still thawing out now xx
how's babies room coming along
love jo xxx


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi congrats on you coming wedding.. the algarve will be lovley... the room is coming on now im still full of paint (gloss) the floor is down now and looks lovley with the border on the wood.
run out of paint so i can put a message on here. will get more paint tomorow..take care girls... xx xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

missed this announcement somehow...

well done Molly and DH  hope its not long till you get to have your little one home 
her room sounds fab!

kj x


----------



## Emcon (Oct 11, 2005)

Contratulations Molly and DH.  

Em


----------



## joanneschild (Jan 19, 2006)

hi molly,
just wondering if you have any news on your little one yet. My s/w phoned today to tell me to get my life story book done, have you done yours yet. Hope everything is going well for you
love joanne xxxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Molly, what great news.  So pleased for you both, what a wonderful year for you, wedding and baby.

Hope you have great time decorating/shopping.

love
Cindy


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi girls not done the life book as yet but did a photo album.
been so busy ..with babys room we was at mamas and papas spent a lot .
we went for the - Zeddy & Rhubarb    wallpaper and borders. and other stuff in the same set. 
we have a date for matching panel. but going to let you all guess it from now untill 2 weeks .. so have a guess.. 
i will let you know if your right the one thats wins get to see the pic of the baby... trying t keep this bords alight.. lol
take care xx xx


----------



## kizzie (Jun 2, 2005)

next thursday (23rd)  ??


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

kizzie nope not next thursday  ..
have a try again


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

ok my guess is Thursday 30th??


----------



## joanneschild (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi molly

i guess next friday
love joannexxx


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

HI joanneschild  YOUR ALMOST THERE its between 2 weeks and now ...


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Molly

A bit behind the times here but

CONGRATULATIONS






































Wishing you all the best for panel!

My guess is 27th!

Natsx


----------



## kizzie (Jun 2, 2005)

Tuesday 28th?


----------



## joanneschild (Jan 19, 2006)

another try... friday week?
love jo x


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

Nats said:


> Molly
> 
> A bit behind the times here but
> 
> ...


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

ooohh not too long to wait then Molly!!!!! 0 10 days to go....................betcha cant wait.......


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Oh Molly...............I missed guessing the date you were going to panel, I think I would have definitely won though, don't you....................is it called cheating because you'd already let me know!!


----------

